# what is the best way to make loose shoes fit better?



## gtsecc

I have a couple of shoes that are a tad too large.
I tried tongue pads, but that does quite get it done.
Should I put in some Dr. Scholl's pads, or some other brand, or have a cobler put a leather pad in or what?


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Thicker socks?


----------



## gtsecc

AdamsSutherland said:


> Thicker socks?


Right, I should have said I wear these without socks most of the time.


----------



## Steve Smith

Gain about 40 pounds.


----------



## Nerev

Pads on the bottom would only work if the top is too lose, and wouldn't really help the overall length of the shoe which might be the main culprit. You could get a leather pad put in the back, but I don't know if it will make the heel fit. Of course, if it is too wide, your foot is still going to slip off reguardless because it won't be able to hold it from the front of the foot. They sound like loafers though so possibly a a few pairs of loafer socks layered? They won't show up, but it'll be more snug.


----------



## MTM_Master?

gtsecc said:


> Right, I should have said I wear these without socks most of the time.


Perhaps heel cups of other shaped shoe inserts? Otherwise low-cut ankle socks may not show if it's the no-sock look you desire


----------



## Trip English

Pull the plug. It's a loosing battle. It's like trying to alter the collar of a shirt. 

I've been down a few of these roads when, for reasons passing understanding, I was seduced into purchasing shoes or clothes that didn't quite fit and it was never right. These days I have a more robust filter to keep these issues at bay and when they do creep in and rear their heads I cut the down straight away. Life's too short to fuss with things like this. 

Hope the tone's not too strong but I remember finally breaking down with a pair of beautiful RL spectator shoes that were originally $498 that I got for $120, but a half size too large. I tried all sorts of things until the shoes were practically ruined and I wish there was someone there to grab me by the front of my shirt and smack me hard across the face in both directions like an old movie and say "DAMMIT MAN! COME TO YOUR SENSES!" 

Good luck!


----------



## AldenPyle

I think trying to change half a shoe size is a bridge too far. But I have found that putting a sole pad in can make a slightly loose shoe feel perfect. I think heel pads or tongue pads or anything requiring adhesive is more trouble than its worth.


----------



## gtsecc

They are only 1/4 size too big with socks.
They are shell cordovan church's.
I thought insoles would take them down a half size.
No?


----------



## Ron_A

Insoles will help a great deal, IMO. If they are more than a little loose, use Scholl's "gel" insoles. If they're only a little loose, use the normal Scholl's "odor eater" type insoles.


----------



## RyanPatrick

If they are a size 10 I just don't see it working for you. Go ahead and send them to me. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## windsor

I have used insoles with success. This has corrected for length(half size) as well. All insoles are not the same. They differ in thickness and materials. I have removed the ones in Rockports before throwing the shoes out, and found them useful in other shoes. Same for Ecco.


----------



## gtsecc

I wear an 8 1/2.
My BB/Alden cordovan tassels are 8's, but feel loose.
My Church's are 8 1/2 and they feel loose.
Arrrrrrrr....... 
If I wore socks or these were lace-ups, it would not be an issue.


----------



## eagle2250

Experimenting first with tongue pads, then heel pads and finally with after-market insoles would seem to be your best options. I have used and succeeded in achieving a good fit with each of the three.  Give them a shot...what's to be lost, at this point?


----------



## mcarthur

gtsecc said:


> I wear an 8 1/2.
> My BB/Alden cordovan tassels are 8's, but feel loose.
> My Church's are 8 1/2 and they feel loose.
> Arrrrrrrr.......
> If I wore socks or these were lace-ups, it would not be an issue.


May I suggest that your foot should be measured to ascertain that 8.5 is your shoe size. Based on your experiences you may be a size 8


----------



## Nerev

mcarthur said:


> May I suggest that your foot should be measured to ascertain that 8.5 is your shoe size. Based on your experiences you may be a size 8


Yeah, definately. When I bought my first pair of dress shoes from Macy's, I was sized as a 9D. Not too long ago, Nordstrom's said I was an 8.5E when my PA's are 8E. I just bought a pair of Alden tassel loafers that fit perfect at 7E. Yeah, measuring can be screwy sometimes.


----------

